
Show HN: The nest way to contribute to projects and get rewarded for it - nnn1234
http://www.crowdraising.co/metacampaign
======
nnn1234
Github exists for coders, people are massaging it for other projects.
Crowdsourcing platforms are many but each have their faults. I am building a
platform for anyone to contribute to projects. We are disrupting the future of
work. PLease check out www.crowdraising.co/metacampaign and there is an
explainer video that does the job
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3QT4lqco8M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3QT4lqco8M)

